# Screen can't find .screenrc even it exists



## pmw (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello,

I was having a problem with .screenrc in my FreeBSD9.2.  screen just didn't want to load it, even it works fine on Linux-machine (shared /home).  Since I'm using LDAP-based authentication and NFS-mounted /home, I thought these can cause some problems.

First, I tried to start screen with -c option, so it overrides $HOME/.screenrc file and loads what you want. So, this is what happens:

```
petteri@kekkonen:/home/petteri$ screen -c /home/petteri/screen-konffis
Unable to open "/home/petteri/screen-konffis".

petteri@kekkonen:/home/petteri$ du -hs /home/petteri/screen-konffis
4,0k    /home/petteri/screen-konffis
```

OK?  It is there, but it can't find it.
So, I moved my configure under /tmp, and started screen with -c /tmp/screen-konffis - it works fine. So, it's related to my/home-dir.

I tried to ktrace screen, and here's what I get:

```
20641 ktrace   RET   ktrace 0
 20641 ktrace   CALL  execve(0x7fffffffdcd7,0x7fffffffda88,0x7fffffffda98)
 20641 ktrace   NAMI  "screen -c /home/petteri/screen-konffis"
 20641 ktrace   RET   execve -1 errno 2 No such file or directory
 20641 ktrace   CALL  write(0x2,0x7fffffffd1b0,0x8)
 20641 ktrace   GIO   fd 2 wrote 8 bytes
       "ktrace: "
 20641 ktrace   RET   write 8
 20641 ktrace   CALL  write(0x2,0x7fffffffd2a0,0x37)
 20641 ktrace   GIO   fd 2 wrote 55 bytes
       "exec of 'screen -c /home/petteri/screen-konffis' failed"
 20641 ktrace   RET   write 55/0x37
 20641 ktrace   CALL  write(0x2,0x80092a97c,0x2)
 20641 ktrace   GIO   fd 2 wrote 2 bytes
       ": "
```

What is happening here?  Now I'm pretty lost.
I'm using this same mounted NFS-home-directory in a couple other servers too. Multiple Linux-boxes and one NetBSD, no problems running screen on those. So, it really feels like it's related to my FreeBSD's NFS-mounting(?).

I've tried to create totally new configurations, if there was some buggy characters in file names etc, no success.


Can anyone tell me what is going on? I'm in dead end now.

Some system specifications:

- system: FreeBSD kekkonen 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
- mount: 192.168.100.10:/home on /home (nfs)
- Screen version 4.00.03 (FAU) 23-Oct-06


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 22, 2014)

Purely speculating but maybe screen needs file locking.  Is that in use on the other OSes?  If it is do you have statd and lockd enabled?  More info here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-nfs.html


----------



## pmw (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't have statd and lockd enabled.  I enabled those and restarted all processes.
I also saw this mention under your link: "Some applications (e.g., mutt) require file locking to operate correctly"

I've used mutt here for many many times with no problems. screen still doesn't want to find configurations, could problem be related to screen?


----------

